# Starting a BARF diet



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

ok so i have decieded to start a barf diet I am having trouble finding a butcher around me but i figure i can buy from walmart most of the things needed? I was thinking to get started chicken breasts with bone for RMB, boneless skinless chicken breast for MM, and chicken livers for OM? does this sound right?

i used the excel sheet on the other post in BARF section and it says for chloe she is 20 weeks and weighs 41 pounds...says 16 ounces of RMB 2 ounces of mm and 2 ounces of om. does this sound right? have i missed anything? i already feed her 1 large egg 2 times a week and she gets her calcium pills every morning.

please let me know if i am doing this correctly......


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't over think it. Variety is the key. Watch for sales and buy in bulk. Good luck.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

seyffertc said:


> ok so i have decieded to start a barf diet I am having trouble finding a butcher around me but i figure i can buy from walmart most of the things needed? I was thinking to get started chicken breasts with bone for RMB, boneless skinless chicken breast for MM, and chicken livers for OM? does this sound right?
> 
> i used the excel sheet on the other post in BARF section and it says for chloe she is 20 weeks and weighs 41 pounds...says 16 ounces of RMB 2 ounces of mm and 2 ounces of om. does this sound right? have i missed anything? i already feed her 1 large egg 2 times a week and she gets her calcium pills every morning.
> 
> please let me know if i am doing this correctly......


 
You are really going to start this on a puppy? It doesnt sound like you have much experience with raw feeding. God help that dog.

Frankly, you should look for a complete raw food and use a proper 
kibble as a base.


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

cant really buy in bulk i am in the military and move to much to keep a good freezer and sometimes cant take bigger stuff with me so only have the basics but i do have a regular fridge freezer. and can buy 2-4 weeks supply at a time i think


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Well the buying in bulk is just usually cheaper. As far as the poor dog comment screw that... Their is soo much info out there all you have to do is read and ask questions. Feeding raw is the best and if you were willing to make a spread sheet and you have asked the right questions already you will be fine.


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

sable123 said:


> You are really going to start this on a puppy? It doesnt sound like you have much experience with raw feeding. God help that dog.
> 
> Frankly, you should look for a complete raw food and use a proper
> kibble as a base.



wow kinda rude dont ya think first of all i have been reading about this for a while two i am asking to inform my self and three i feel worse for a dog on ol' roy or crap food like that then one eating raw food at least from a raw diet even if its not perfect will have some nutrients as where ol' roy or many other "dog food's" have none!!!!!!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Ditto what ZAYDA said.

Best to start out slow. Stick with the bone-in chicken for now, then add the organs in gradually. Adding too much organ too quickly is a one way ticket to the runs! After about a week or so, if she's doing good with the chicken (good, firm poops), then try adding in a bit of organ and maybe toss in a different protein source every other meal. From there it is, like mentioned, all about getting a good variety. 

Good luck!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

You have to ignore some people, yes that was rude! You are doing the right thing, I love that spreadsheet. It is better to start out with one source of meat like chicken is best. Then once the pup is used to it you can add in beef and other meats.

Also feeding plain yogurt or kefir is good for them. Add a couple of tablespoons per meal.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

That was a tad rude, I have to agree. Brody was getting some raw food from the Breeders before he was even 8 weeks old. I didn't know about the excel sheet....thanks for mentioning that!! I think you will do great  I too have looked at the stuff at Walmart. It seems like the best deal for you since you move around so much..and by the way Happy Veterans Day


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> That was a tad rude, I have to agree. Brody was getting some raw food from the Breeders before he was even 8 weeks old. I didn't know about the excel sheet....thanks for mentioning that!! I think you will do great  I too have looked at the stuff at Walmart. It seems like the best deal for you since you move around so much..and by the way Happy Veterans Day



thanks enjoying it sitting at home with the family for a change.

the website for the spreed sheet is Raw Dog Ranch - How Much To Feed the spreedsheet is at the bottom its great!!!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

You might want to look up mypetcarnivore.com They deliver in your area monthly.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Modified House Wolf A Puppy said to Modified House Wolf B Adult, "Where is my bag of kibble, I'm hungry!"

Modified House Wolf B Adult looked at Modified House Wolf A Puppy and said, "What the???? Don't you see that rabbit running across the field? Go after it."

Modified House Wolf A Puppy said, "But I don't know if it is complete and balanced. How can I tell. I don't see an AAFCO Label on the rabbit."

Modified House Wolf B Adult pranced around showing off his shiny coat and smiled displaying his beautiful white teeth and asked, "You are kidding me right kid? Please tell me you didn't learn to read cause that was your first mistake!"

.....and when Modified House Wolf A Puppies began to read, they stopped listening to instinct, read magazine ads and billboards and grabbed the quickest, fastest meal possible every day of their life....and thus began the downhill spiral of health starting with periodontal disease......

The end.....well, we hope not.


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

to funny


----------

